# Argentina  Ex-govt official to be probed in bombing



## Jos (Jul 1, 2013)

"BUENOS AIRES, Argentina  The Jewish ex-interior minister of Argentina will be investigated for his ties to the AMIA Jewish center bombing.

The Buenos Aires Federal Appeals Court last week ordered the probe of Carlos Vladimir Corach in connection with an illegal payment of $400,000 to Carlos Telleldin, an auto mechanic who was among those charged in the 1994 attack that left 85 dead and hundreds wounded."
http://www.jpost.com/Breaking-News/Ex-Argentina-Jewish-govt-official-to-be-probed-in-bombing-318301

also here  Jewish ex-Argentina gov?t official to be probed in AMIA bombing | Jewish Telegraphic Agency

I wonder what his motivation was?


----------



## Jos (Jul 4, 2013)

150 views and not one reply?


----------



## Jos (Jul 12, 2013)

"The JTA reports that ex-interior minister of Argentina, Carlos Vladimir Corach, who is Jewish and an activist for Jewish causes in Argentina, is to be investigated for his ties to the AMIA Jewish center bombing. He is alleged to have provided an illegal payment of $400,000 to Carlos Telleldin"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1994_AMIA_bombing#Recent_developments


----------



## Jos (Jul 15, 2013)

"The Buenos Aires Federal Appeals Court ordered the investigation into the involvement of former interior minister Carlos Vladimir Corach [photo] in the 18 July 1994 bomb attack against the Jewish Community Center (AMIA) located in the Argentinian capital.

The explosion devastated the building, killing 85 people and wounding more than 300. The attack was quickly attributed to Hezbollah and Iran. Ever since, it has been used by Israel to accuse the Lebanese resistance network and the Iranian state of "international terrorism", which the two entities deny.



It now appears that the Jewish ex-interior minister, Carlos Corach Vladimir, allegedly paid 400,000 dollars to Carlos Telleldin, a former used car salesman, to carry out the attack.
Buenos Aires bombing in 1994 allegedly instigated by former Interior Minister


----------



## Jos (Jul 18, 2013)

"Members of the US Congress have called for the imposition of sanctions against Argentina over its growing ties with Iran and Buenos Aires bid for joint investigations with Tehran into the 1994 AMIA Jewish center bombing.

In a letters to US Secretary of State John Kerry and US Attorney General Eric Holder, the Congressmen cited growing economic and diplomatic relations between Iran and Argentina as grounds for slapping sanctions against Buenos Aires.

A memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed by Iran and Argentina to probe the bombing at the Argentine Israelite Mutual Association (AMIA) was cited as another reason to take action against Buenos Aires.

The July 10 letter to Kerry said the US Congressmen found it extremely troubling that Argentina had agreed to a joint effort with Iran to investigate the AMIA bombing, which left 85 people dead."
PressTV - US Congress calls for sanctions against Argentina over growing Iran ties


----------



## Jos (Jul 19, 2013)

Argentinas pro-Israel organizations mark 19th anniversary of AMIA attack

"Pro-Israel lobbies have marked the 19th anniversary of the Amia bombing tragedy in Buenos Aires. The Pro-Israel lobbies use such events to renew their anti-Iran sentiment. But lawmakers and organizations such as Amnesty International consider a Memorandum of Understanding signed between Iran and Argentina as an opportunity to find the truth. "

PressTV - Argentina?s pro-Israel organizations mark 19th anniversary of AMIA attack


----------



## SalaamAkir (Jan 10, 2014)

Argentina may well be the nation with the highest number of Jews in the Southern hemisphere, but most Argentinos hate both the U.S. and Israel, even more so than other Latin American nations


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 10, 2014)

Probably that's due to the history of fascist 'leadership' in Argentina, combined with a high number of 'immigrants' from the late unlamented Third Reich.......


----------

